# New file sharing application called Copy



## jdictos (Jul 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Just wanted to drop a line and tell everyone about a new application we are working on at Barracuda Networks.

Copy, an easy way for you to use our free cloud storage to backup your files, post public links to things, and collaborate with other people.

Try it out, and let us know what you think!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.copy

http://www.copy.com


----------



## ekowanz (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice... Really love it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olinger (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

"Download past versions of any file" OK you got me... what are you using for versioning?

ie Do you just keep lots of old files or are you using a protocol such as git, cvs , svn or one of the million others? Just wondering because the versioning is a great idea I could really use.


----------

